
Lego announces layoffs after reporting an unexpected drop in sales and profit - uptown
https://qz.com/1069520/lego-announces-layoffs-after-reporting-an-unexpected-drop-in-sales-and-profit/
======
Jeremy1026
I wonder if charging $80 for a set is causing a lag in sales. These little
plastic bricks can't cost nearly that much to produce, even at their tight
tolerances.

~~~
dvdhnt
I suspect that licensing fees are to blame. Having two children, there's
rarely (if ever) a time I go to the Lego section of a store and not see at
least one kit for every property my children (or I) enjoy.

